# CJ Ramp/ Water Lever



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

I haven't seen any posts on the ramp construction lately. Is it progressing?

I was hoping the rain last week would have brought the lake up a little more. I just checked Paint Creek and it's up 4 feet since Sunday! 

Any Walleye reports yet?


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Born2,
The ramp is basically done, they are waiting for the ground temps to rise high enough for the blacktop work. The lake is just shy of winter pool. We are in good shape, just a little behind in water level but some good rainfall will fix that.


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

i never hear off any bass reports from this lake. is there a reason for that. just curious if anyone fishes for bass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Haven't been to CJ this year am getting anxious to get out there, mid April to early June is always the most productive easy pickin time at CJ, yeh? Is it possible to launch from the ramp now or is it totally shut down until the blacktopping is done?


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

There have been rumors that you maybe able to use the ramps only on the weekends I believe that is what was said. Basically limitied use until blacktop is down. You can try the marine ramp. but your going to have to do alot of work. 

As far as bass go, i have done quite well on CJ for lg and smallies. It is known for the walleye but the bass pattern in this lake is extreamly fun to learn. right as i was getting it last year we had to call it quits because of weather and work. So I guess i will start all over again.  

BMF !%


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

MIKETORBECK said:


> i never hear off any bass reports from this lake. is there a reason for that. just curious if anyone fishes for bass.



I fished in a tourny there and there was very few bass caught, may be two
each time total. very tough lake


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

you fish the wens night tourneys there. I was planning on trying this year


BMF :G


----------



## Sauggie (Apr 18, 2005)

I just registered my boat at the DOW at CJ yesterday. They told me that the ramps will be opening full-time on June 23, 2006. He also said that they'll be opening the ramps for the weekends, on a "limited basis," starting sometime in May. Be ready for boat inspections when they open it. =)

The marina ramp is going to be a nightmare when it gets warm . . .

Sauggie


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I can forsee the marina ramp either being complete wreck or nobody use it at all. I will now ask my magic 8-ball if we will see a mass havioc at the marina ramp and will the limited use of the ramp on the weekends cause a first ever CJ brown Riot?


The 8-balls response is: ............... Reply is hazy ask again later  

I'm not going anywhere near those ramps if it is going to be hazy  

Just kidding I will probaly use one of the ramps until they are complete.


BMF !$


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I guess it doesn't matter that the water is now just three inches shy of winter pool and less than two feet below where it should be right now. We've made up 6 of the 8 foot drop in about 6 weeks.

Why doesn't DOW or DNR or somebody make a public announcement about the timeline and then stick to it? We've had so many different reports from people who are in a position to know. I'm not going to get into that mess at the marina and would really like to know how to plan for fishing in May.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Buck Creek boat ramp on schedule for summer season
By Brian Plasters*
_News-Sun Sports Writer

_ "A new five lane boat ramp for the reservoir will launch boats by the middle of May at the earliest and the first week of June at the latest, said Buck Creek State Park assistant manager William Crump."

"For now, boaters must use the ramp at the marina..."


I would scan the whole piece but my scanner is busted and you all know the rest or the story anyway. Hopefully, they will stick to this story.

MC


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

hey blueboat got a new water level graph from the corps of engineers? it's got to be getting close to normal levels for this time of year.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Here it is. The level is 1008.8. That is still two feet below "normal" for this time of year but just a couple of inches below normal winter pool. The rate of rise has decreased because the same amount of water going into the lake is spread out over more acreage every day. In other words we are gaining horizontal inches as well as vertical inches. It doesn't really matter at this point. I'm sure that boats could be launched from the new ramps right now. By the time they let us use them the lake will be full.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

thanx blue boat i think i'll have to try it this weekend over by the dam if the weather coopereates.


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay we just had our church redone this winter and it was finished about 2 weeks ago. they layed the black top sunday or monday and people were driving on it yesterday. I think it is time for CJ people to get in gear and get the job done. it is plenty warm enough i think they are just stretching for some odd reason. 

Put the docks in and lets get some black top on that gravel and lets go fishing

BMF :G


----------



## itroll2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Amen.get Er Done


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a little time this beautiful afternoon so I stopped by the Marina Ramp just to see how it was going. There was no one in line when I got there. Just the Watercraft officer working over a few guys with an old Jon Boat. Within just a few minutes 7 trailers with boats appeared. No one got mad or anything but a couple of these folks took way more time than necessary. There is no dock at all so the boat must be floated off the trailer and driven out of the way. Just out of common sense you would think that when there are two or more people that one could back the trailer and the other drive the boat. I don't care if it's your buddy, your brother, your wife or your 90 year old grandma it should just work that way. More than half of the boats today had to do the old "switcheroo" because the other person couldn't back or drive. At least most the extras were able to drive the truck out of the ramp even if they couldn't back it.

Not much happening down there in the fishing department. I caught one White Bass on a twister tail and gave it to a couple of kids. Forgot my hat so I couldn't leave my cranial solar collector out there for too long.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Ought to be interesting Saturday.
I may head to CC or Indian, if not I'll get there early and leave during a break!


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Went down to the new ramps today, they have 65% of the blacktop down. I talked to a worker who said they should be done pretty soon. I noticed that they have the ramp walkways in. It looks like they just need more water to float the docks. There is NO reason that we can't be using them by the end of the first week in May. My concern is about the status of the docks. The State is notorious for "ordering" on projected finish dates. These guys are basically done,
I hope the state has what it needs to open em up for business as soon as they are done.


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

I took the boat to the Marina ramp on Saturday. I wasn't really that crowded, only 8-10 boats on the lake. Talked to one boat and they caught several white bass. We only caught several dink crappies.

That new boat ramp looks like it will be really nice.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's today's graph from the Corp. I cropped it differently to show a little better. This just shows from February 1 until today. We've gotten a nice bump from the rains and are now just 1.7 feet below "normal." The lake hit the normal winter pool level of 1009 feet above sea level on Friday and is already up nearly 6 inches past that. Still on track to hit normal level by early to mid-May.

MC


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

The marina is not too bad SO far but I assume it will soon be crazy. As of two weeks ago when I put the boat in, there were no boats in the marina. As of yesterday, there were at least 20 boats in the water there.

A lot of things to keep in mind if you plan on trying to put your boat in at the marina.

a. Lots of people wait until they hit the water for the first time to fire their engine up after the winter. This makes for slooooowwwww launches and frustrated people waiting in line.

b. There is VERY limited parking around the marina. Quite a few parking spots but not for vehicle + boat trailer.

c. The main marina ramp has no docks on either side making it almost impossible to put in without help unless you're going to pull into a marina slot for a few minutes which I assume is frowned upon.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I heard from the Doctor this evening that the asphalt crew packed up and left today. They are finished and the ramps are ready... except for the fact that none of the floating docks are in. As Fshman_165 predicted they may go in tomorrow or they may have not been ordered yet.

I was by the marina again today for a little while. No line and only a few boats going in and out. As stated, it would be VERY hard place to launch by yourself. People are supposed to disconnect their trailers but few are doing that. If there are a lot of people over the weekend that will be a real problem.

Doc also reported that the cats are very slow in the north end. If anyone is catching Crappies or 'Eyes they're being quiet about it. I'm still going to wait for the new ramps to be ready.

MC


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lets hope that the Docks are ordered by um..... NOW. I am glad it is finished with the black top now lets see how fast others work to get the rest of the job done.

BMF


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm so happy to report that all of us cynics were wrong about the docks. My sincere apologies to the state guys. Most of the docks went in this morning and the parking lot is being lined. Doctor is posting pics over on OHfishing as I write this. Check it out. They look awesome.

See you out there - soon!

MC


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Imagine that, the state doing something efficiently! but hey, WE WILL TAKE IT! I was going to go there today and corner someone to get some answers but there's no need now. Thanks for the update BB. I'll drop by and gawk at it later today (2 minutes from home)


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

great report blueboat best news of the spring. now just let us use it pleeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Got a pm from blueboat at lunch about the progress so---I live about 1/4 of a mile from cj went yo have a look-see. The only difference in the last week and a half is - they have got the first coat of blacktop down. But the floating docks have been in for a while and looks like they have a bunch more to float! Didnt see any sign of them anywhere and wasnt much activity going on around 2:00 pm today?


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Hey eyeguy,
I was there on the 14th, there were no docks out when I walked down the ramp? I watched them put the first layers of blacktop down. From the doc's pictures on ohfishing it looks like the main parking areas and drives are done, they may have some touch up to do but it looks done to me. You said that ya know a guy who was involved in the new ramp, check with him and post what ya hear. We are getting kinda excited and maybe a little kooky


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey fshman,
I dont know if talking with him will clarify anything either!!!The last batch of info was all wet---! I was told the ramps were to open for the weekends as of april 1 and????? I took the pm from blueboat as that they were going to town out there "I dont see much progress at all" the parking lot was capped yesterday but there not repaving everything. When I went out today at lunch the were blowing sealcoat on a small area over by the restrooms. I still think we are a few weeks away at least. I'll check with him to see if there is any updates on the completion or at least when we can use the ramps! 
Hey was out last night for the first time this year "Don't think we are missing anything yet"


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

... I was told they would not repave all of the areas. They were going to use some existing asphalt. See what ya can get in the info dept (can't hurt). The hot nite bite has slowed down on the west side, it has now switched to the eastern and southern shore. Daytime bite has been off of crable about 400 yards. Good fish, not as many as we have gotten in the past. The water has warmed up quickly (59 to 60 deg) that usually makes em harder to find on the lake, but the best nite eye bite is definitely the east shore. Oh, the crappies have started to really get going  pm me for any "details"


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, Doc's pics are still great. I guess it will be done when it's done. One day they will just say "OK, ready, set, go..." Before long we will have forgotten that we had to wait at all.

See you out there - sometime...

MC


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Will be breakin the boat out for the first time of the season tommorrow and sunday. Would love to fish brown, but loading/unloading my boat by myself at the old ramps was a job in itself, so i dont think im even going to attempt it over at the marina so i'll be heading to IL sat. and goin to pre-fish over at Delaware for the May 6th OGF Crappie Tourn.

Hope you all get into some big ones this weekend, weather sounds like its going to cooperate just fine. Good Luck all

zpyles_00


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey , Has anyone seen any light poles around the new ramp area?


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i just looked at the weather radar here comes the rain. if ur real quiet u can hear the water rise. :C


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

....I don't see any!!!!!! but they added electrical lines while they were ripping the old ramps out. Should be a quick little project.


----------

